# Things you can do with your mini



## Cindy (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I am compiling some information for a new owner on Miniatures. I'd like to include a list of all the fun things we can do with our miniatures ....thought I'd check here and see if you have any suggestions about particular websites, postings, etc.

Thanks for your help....

Cindy


----------



## lildrummer (Mar 6, 2008)

Cindy,

I get asked this all the time, by folks who hear I have minis. Great question!

For me, just being with them, is enough. I love to sit in stall with one, and drink coffee. I love watching them play. Just as with a person, I know a good friend or a




partner is enough, when we can just be. Silence is golden, is true for me at times!

Lildrummer


----------



## Suzie (Mar 6, 2008)

I have some pics of things we do with our minis on my website under Special Memories. That might give some ideas. It is one of my most favorite pages on my site.

We do parades, 4-H, vacation Bible school, therapy, local shows. I am working on doing some trick training-just to make things more interesting for me and the horses. We have a lecture scheduled in May at the library for a presentation on minis to a group. They have asked us to bring a new foal in to show the people attending. I can't wait!

My favorite thing to do is just be with mine though. Just watch them play, groom them and talk to them, hug them. They calm my soul. As someone said, it is not what I do with my minis....for me it what my minis do for me.


----------



## sfmini (Mar 6, 2008)

We are very lucky in that we are very close to rail trails that allow horses. We take a picnic lunch and go trail driving. Great fun, sometimes scares the 'big' horses tho.


----------



## yellerroseintx (Mar 6, 2008)

sfmini said:


> We are very lucky in that we are very close to rail trails that allow horses. We take a picnic lunch and go trail driving. Great fun, sometimes scares the 'big' horses tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sfmini (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey, you never know, you might have some in your area. This website on rail trails lists all trails and their uses.

http://www.traillink.com/


----------



## Sandee (Mar 6, 2008)

sfmini said:


> Hey, you never know, you might have some in your area. This website on rail trails lists all trails and their uses.
> 
> http://www.traillink.com/


I tried this link. How do you find out if they allow driving as what I found only listed horseback. I know of some trails locally that allow horses but are only wide enough in some spots for a single horse - no cart could fit thru.


----------



## sfmini (Mar 6, 2008)

Most rail trails should be wide enough since they used to be train tracks, but I imagine you could contact the groups that maintain the trail you are wondering about, or just go check it out in person.

In our area, the trails are set up for the Amish, so no worries there for us.


----------



## DreamtSilence (Mar 6, 2008)

What a cool thing to have nearby! I would just love it!

Oh and thanks for the link!


----------



## Valentino (Mar 6, 2008)

Well my mini is almost a year so he is not trained to do much except eat but he loves to go for walks and explore.

I also ruffhouse with him but I would not suggest this to everybody as you need to be in good physical health and stature. Tossing around with a 180 lbs of mini horse can have some serious affects if you don't pay full attenion, like 5 stitches to the upper lip (mine) due to a hoof shot to the face. Not his fault though as I forgot the level in which I had riled him up to. He seems to enjoy this as an activity which gets us both breathing heavy.

It is quite fun but sometimes he does get a few errant nips in.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks so much .... this was a great list to start with and, Jody, I really appreciated the link on the Rail Trails. Great idea and we'll definitely check those out for NY drives!

Thanks Everybody.

Cindy


----------

